# Sad Sad Sad...shave down



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

:frusty:I have been growing Priss's hair out since I got her 2 years ago and last night I had to shave her. I was at a dog show all weekend and my boyfriend took her and the little one to a friends house and they got infested with fleas. I was able to save the little ones hair but Priss's hair was to far gone. And I have rescued her hair from pretty bad states before but it was a sad sad night! I will post pictures when I finish her, I had to just get the hair off and tonight I am going to finish her up. It is hair and will grow back that is what I keep telling myself. O yeah, he is not alowed to take any of my dogs down to that house again...EVER!!!:frusty:


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm just curious, why would you have to shave her because she got fleas? Couldn't you just put some Advantage (Frontline, or whatever) on her?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh I know just how you feel. It has been the worst flea season I can remember. They just seem to attach themselves to my poor Kodi. Then he just starts to scratch himself silly. We have a session at least once a day looking for the little buggers. I use flea shampoo and and Advantix every 3 weeks and they still get them.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Have you all tried the comfortis? My shepherds are on it and it works great...since it is a chewable pill, you can bathe them, etc....


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I have not tried comfortis yet b/c to be honest I have never had a flea problem. I did put frontline on them and then had to wait and b/c she already needed the bath I had to wait and then with the chewing and scratching it was crazy within 24 hours I could not save her coat. I didn't realize either that the little one had brought them home with her...she was in the house for 24 hours b4 I realized she had the fleas...I got them off her quickly when she got her bath and then down hill from there. Not to mention when I shaved her I found an abscess on her face so I have to shave her face to open it up and clean that up so now she looks like Poodle/short haired havanese...go figure 2 yrs of work down the drain in 24ish hours...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So sorry you had to shave her! We did too, following a bad grooming at Petco. The tech at our vet does grooming and she had to shave his face, it looks awful! He looks like a poodle. I keep telling myself it will grow back but...ugh!!! DH is going to have to photoshop him in our Christmas card photo. :frusty: And this is our first card with Scooter on it!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I have not had a chance to get a picture...but she is the dog in my avitar. It is hair and it will grow back it was just a sad day...I groom my dogs myself so I knew what I was going to have to do but it was still just sad...


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I am so sorry you had to shave her!
I am dog sitting a puppy from my last litter. He came to me last week completely matted down his legs, his butt and his sides. SOLID lumpy mats, to the skin. His owner "towel dries" him each morning when he comes in wet from pottying on the grass. And I think she was rubbing the towel on his legs, belly, sides ect because this is where the mats were.:frusty::frusty: (time for a new lesson on grooming when she comes to pick him up!!) His back, face and head I think were the only areas she was brushing! hehe
Anyway, I have been able to slowly work the mats out a little bit at a time this week, and he is almost mat free- Woooo! I will be giving him a bath later today, and will get the rest of the mats out~ and I too have noticed a few fleas on my dogs, and I have never had fleas! I have been using some flea powder in their beds at night when they go to sleep, and when I did 4 dog baths yesterday, I didn't see a single flea! Yay!
I hope her coat grows back quickly for you!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your flea problem and that you had to shave her. Thankfully, hair grows! 

My friend's cocker spaniel also had bad fleas this year. Advantage, Frontline, etc. did not work, but Comfortis did. My friend was very relieved!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I know that I've said this in a couple of other post's but I swear by food grade Diatomaceous Earth (DE) for Flea control. 
http://wolfcreekranch1.tripod.com/defaq.html
When Todd was little we had an awful time finding anything that would keep the fleas at bay. He was an itchy miserable half bald mess!
Within a few days of sprinkling DE around the house we (and Todd) were completely flea free and we haven't had a problem since! 
I just sprinkle a little bit around his favorite areas once a month...it's so easy and it's completly natural and safe. Good stuff!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*fleas and losing coat*

Many havvies when they have fleas bite themselves crazy pulling out their coat or causing huge mats from the licking and biting of the fur. Poor Daisy just has allergies and does it, and if she gets a flea it is even worse. Havvies must be very sensitive regarding anything itchy...and those with flea allergies get welts and bite themselves ragged.

Bless her heart...and yours too.


----------

